# Diesel Uncut



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw these on Joe's deal. I need more cigars like a fat kid needs candy, but I've enjoyed most of the Diesel line so far and it was short dough so I pulled the trigger. I guess they are brandy new since they are only on Joe's deal, not on the regular site or any of it's affiliates. Anybody else bite?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

At $3 a stick, if it is terrible, your not out a ton.... On the flip side, you have to find someone to drop them on. I have no experience with that stick, but I am a great enabler. You should probably get them and report back with a review


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

dammit...I told myself I would not order anything else this year...oh well...looks like a decent golf cigar. Thanks for the heads up...order placed!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I just ordered a Mazo. Shit. I'm running out of room.

El Coucho


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

I would be skeptical only because I usually find Joe's daily deals to be cigars that don't interest me at all. That said, I have enjoyed a few Diesels, so these are intriguing. Would imagine they'll end up in singles or 5 packs on Cbid before too long, may wait until then to try. Would be interested in hearing your reviews though.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought about waiting until they show up on cbid too...but for 3 bux a piece with free shipping I'll roll the dice now. If they suck I have friends who like Diesel and can get my money back. But Diesel has become my go-to yard stick


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I have not tried this one yet but Diesels are a good bang for your buck cigar at that price.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

For those of you holding back on the jokes about the name of this new Diesel, please....fire away. I'm dyin' to read them. I mean, c'mon...Uncut, a shaggy foot, notes of nuts, leather and cream? That's just begging for it...


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> For those of you holding back on the jokes about the name of this new Diesel, please....fire away. I'm dyin' to read them. I mean, c'mon...Uncut, a shaggy foot, notes of nuts, leather and cream? That's just begging for it...


You forgot the part where "you have to put it in your mouth and suck on it"

:biglaugh:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Branzig said:


> You forgot the part where "you have to put it in your mouth and suck on it"
> 
> :biglaugh:


Yeah, well, that just goes without saying there rookie...


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guess what is already on cbid freefall LOL. Diesel Uncut Toro - 10 Cigars (#1919762) - CigarBid.com

I will never learn


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol that didn't take long. Surprised they did it on the same day they were Joe's deal. Doesn't look like it's any cheaper to get them on Cbid shipped than on CI with free shipping. I'm still holding out for a five pack.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah lowest so far is $27 bux. after reading a little more it sounds like a budget unlimited or cocktail. not really sure I want 10 of these now lol


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

MSRP comes out to $6.50, which isn't that much less than MSRP for UHCs or Unlimited. If you're buying them as golf smokes, shares, yardgars, etc., I'm sure they'll suffice.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice replies people! Glad to see I'm not the only one who broke my "no more" vow. I'll go ahead and smoke one early, like 2 weeks rest, and reply back with my thoughts.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

With free shipping the CI deal is better than CB, even at the lowest free-fall price. 

However, I'm very hesitant to buy a full 10 pack of a brand-new CI house cigar. I really liked the Diesel Corona I tried last week, and wouldn't hesitate to throw some bids down on a couple of singles of this one. But the fact that they're introducing it on free-fall and as a daily special without any forewarning or hype makes me wonder.....


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

who knows...maybe they will turn out to be a nice surprise. I like the maduros quite a bit for a "budget" cigar


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

I split the 10 on Joe's with a guy at work. Will report back.
I sure do like the Double Perfectos that I can't get any more...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> With free shipping the CI deal is better than CB, even at the lowest free-fall price.
> 
> However, I'm very hesitant to buy a full 10 pack of a brand-new CI house cigar. I really liked the Diesel Corona I tried last week, and wouldn't hesitate to throw some bids down on a couple of singles of this one. But the fact that they're introducing it on free-fall and as a daily special without any forewarning or hype makes me wonder.....


:ask: PM me your address and you can stop wondering :ask:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

William, you try these yet?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Just got the January CI catalog in the mail today.

They're on page 4 listed at 10 for $29.99 for robustos and 10 for $39.99 for toros. So looks like that's their going rate. Chances are they'll be on cbid shortly for less, I'm assuming.

No free shipping though


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

MegaGlide said:


> I split the 10 on Joe's with a guy at work. Will report back.
> I sure do like the Double Perfectos that I can't get any more...


I'm with you there. Those are good smokes!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

huskers said:


> William, you try these yet?


Smoking one right now man. It tastes a touch fresh, but overall a good smoke. Closer to the unlimited than the UHC. Only a week of rest but it's nice enough. I can see myself enjoying these next summer. For $3 toro I can't complain and 1 inch in I have no regrets with the purchase. At this point, for the same money I'd probably rather smoke a UHC, but variety being the spice of life and all these won't go to waste. Solid golf, yard work, fishing type cigar anyway.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Smoking one right now man. It tastes a touch fresh, but overall a good smoke. Closer to the unlimited than the UHC. Only a week of rest but it's nice enough. I can see myself enjoying these next summer. For $3 toro I can't complain and 1 inch in I have no regrets with the purchase. At this point, for the same money I'd probably rather smoke a UHC, but variety being the spice of life and all these won't go to waste. Solid golf, yard work, fishing type cigar anyway.


thanks for the update.......I may hold off on these.

Was hoping they might have mass released the DHO.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

call me crazy...but I just had one out of the bag and I think it may be my favorite Diesel yet. Perfect draw, perfect burn, never touched up once. No way such a cheap stick should be this good. I would call it a fluke but I also gave my friend one, who is a big diesel fan, and he loved it too. Curious to see what some more rest does but I am ready to order some robustos to try too.


----------



## SmokeyMike (Jun 10, 2014)

I just ordered a 10 pack of these. I haven't had a diesel that I didn't like yet. I imagine these will be the same.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I loved the Diesels but hated the Diesel Unlimited... which are these closer to?

IMHO anything that full-bodied needs have to have sweetness or it tastes like a chimney flue. Do these have any?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Bizumpy said:


> I loved the Diesels but hated the Diesel Unlimited... which are these closer to?
> 
> IMHO anything that full-bodied needs have to have sweetness or it tastes like a chimney flue. Do these have any?


yeah there is a bit of sweet chocolate going on...unless that was the Guinness talking lol


----------

